# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολ αυτος ο δολοφονος καταστρεφει την οικογενεια μου και δεν μπορω να κανω κατι!

## Djtasos

Καλημερα.
Με λενε τασο.εχω εναν αδερφο μικροτερο και τους γονεις μου.
Ο πατερας μου απο μικρη ηλικια πινει και ετσι ειχε μαθει απο την οικογενεια του
Θυμαμαι παντα απο μικρος που ειμουν να πηγαινω να του αγοραζω κρασι και να πινει αλλα μαλλον επειδη ηταν μικρος σε ηλικια
Δεν το επιανε ουτε τον πειραζε πολυ.εδω και περιπου μια 7ετια πινει πολυ και γινονται φασαριες συνεχεια στο σπιτι.
Ειναι αλκοολικος απο οτι εχω καταλαβει και αυτος δεν το δεχεται και λεει πως ειμαστε τρελοι και οποιος δεν πινει και δεν καπνιζει δεν ειναι αντρας αλλα gay!
Ουτε εγω ουτε ο αδερφος μου πινουμε αλλα δεν ειμαστε gay..
Η μητερα μου εχει προβλημα υγειας και απο το αλκοολ ολο της σπαει τα νευρα μεχρι που πηγε να την χτυπησει.
Ο αδερφος μου μαζι με την μητερα μου ειναι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση γιατι μενουν μαζι στο σπιτι.
Εγω μενω κοντα με την κοπελα μου και συνεχεια εχω το κινητο μου μαζι μην πιει μην τσακωθουν να παω στο σπιτι.
Ο αδερφος μου λογω οικονομικης κρισης μενει με τους γονεις μου,φωναζουν απο το πρωι που τσακωνονται και τον πετανε απο τον υπνο συνεχεια και ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στα νευρα και εχει γινει κλειστος ο αδερφος μου σαν χαρακτηρας,κλεινεται συνεχεια μεσα στο δωματιο με ακουστικα στα αφτια να ακουει μουσικη για να αποδραση απο αυτην την κολαση που ζει.
Τρεμουμε απο μικρα θυμαμαι να μην ερθουν γιορτες και πιει και περιμενουμε να παει να ξαπλωσει για να ηρεμησουμε πως δεν θα παθει κατι.
Ειναι πλεον συνταξιουχος και στην δουλεια που ηταν ολο επιναν με τους συναδελφους(αθανατη ελλαδα)....
Ειναι ολη μερα ο πατερας μου σπιτι και σηκωνεται απο τις 7 το πρωι για καφε και αμεσως μετα κρασι που εχει αφησει λιγο στο μπουκαλι για να παρει την δοση του απι αλκοολ και μετα παει για ψωνια στην αγορα και για να παρει κρασι..μετα επειδη η μητερα μου δεν μπορει λογω υγειας καποιες φορες παει στην κουζινα να μαγειρεψει για να ειναι στην κουζινα που εχει το κρασι στο ψυγειο για να πινει.κανει γενικως δουλειες του σπιτιου για να την ξεκουραζει η προφαση,αλλα κανει τις δουλειες για να ειναι κοντα στο κρασι.
Ολο φωναζει πως δεν εχει λεφτα για πολλα πραγματα αλλα για κρασι και τσιγαρα εχει παντα!!!!
Πολλες φορες εχω δει κρυμενα μπουκαλια κρασι και μπυρες...ακομα και το βραδυ που θα σηκωθει που κοιμαται παει και τραβαει τζουρες απο το μπουκαλι κρασι και παει και ξαναπεφτει για υπνο...οταν βαζει σε ποτηρι να πιει το πινει σφηνακι τωρα εδω και 7 χρονια με αποτελεσμα μεσα σε ουτε μιση ωρα να γινεται ταπα...
Λεει ψεμματα οτι ειπες και βρισκει προφασεις συνεχεια να τσακωνεται μαζι με καποιον απο το σπιτι...
Συνεχεια βρισκει προφασεις για να πινει μια αντε να πιουμε στην χαρα,μετα αντε να πιω στην θλιψη και πολλες δικαιολογιες για να πιει.. Πλεον ο αδερφος μου και η μητερα μου εχουν χαλια ψυχολογικη κατασταση και σπασμενα νευρα ενω ο πατερας μου δεν ξερει γιατι ειναι ετσι και σε καθε φασαρια ολοι στο σπιτι τα εχουμε μαζι του και χτυπαει σε αισθηματικο εκβιασμο πως αφου δεν με θελετε θα φυγω,εχω σκεφτει τι θα κανω η θα πεσω απο το μπαλκονι η θα αυτοκτονησω με το οπλο για να τους εχει εκει κοντα και να τους εκβιαζει...πινει και κολαει και λεει τα ιδια και τα ιδια και σε πεντε λεπτα σε τρελαινει...
Αρνειται πως εχει προβλημα πως πινει οπως ολοι οι αλλοι πως ειναι νορμαλ ολα και εμεις τρελοι.πως δεν τον θελουμε και βρισκουμε προφασεις.μαλιστα μια φορα του ειπα το κρασι η εμενα και διαλεξε το κρασι και συνεχιζει να πινει....
Ο ιδιος σουβο πατερας να προτιμαει το κρασι απο εσενα!!!!
Προσπαθω να βρω μια λυση αλλα δεν ξερω...ειναι ανενδοτος για βοηθεια ουτε τηλεφωνα να παρει αρνειται πως εχει προβλημα.
Περασε ενα προβλημα υγειας αναπνευστικο και πεταξε τα φαρμακα για να πινει.δεν θελει να παει ουτε για αιματολογικες μηπως του κοψουν το αλκοολ...τα χερια του εχουν αρχισει και περνουν ενα μελανο προς μαυρο χρωμα και οταν γινει ταπα γινεται μαυρος στο προσωπο ενω μια περνει μια δεν περνει τα χαπια για την πιεση που εχει η τα πινει σχεδον μαζι με το αλκοολ.
Τι να κανω για να σωσω τον αδερφο μου και την μητερα μου???και πως να τον σωσω τον πατερα μου???
Μενουμε σε επαρχεια....
Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα στην ζωη μας ειναι αυτο..οταν δεν πινει πολυ σπανια ειναι αλλος ανθρωπος!!!
Σας παρακαλω μια βοηθεια να λυθει αυτο το προβλημα που μας εχει καταστρεψει την οικογενεια και ψυχικη υγεια....

----------


## nikos2

ο αλκοολισμος ειναι το πρωτο ψυχολογικο προβλημα παγκοσμιως. εισαι μικρος δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα. μαλλον θα πρεπει οταν δεν πινει, να ξαναδοκιμασεις να του μιλησεις.....θα σου πω οτι πολλες οικογενειες εχουν τετοια προβληματα αν σου φερνει αυτο εστω μια μικρη ανακουφιση...
δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ομως νομζω οτι με το ζορι μπορειτε να τον πατε σε ενα ψυχιατρειο κλινικη απεξαρτησης κτλ αφου εχει εξαρτηση καποια στιγμη που θα ειναι μεθυσμενος με διαταγη εισαγγελεα, δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο αυτο ειδικα οταν του πειτε οτι του δημιουργει προβλημα υγειας. αλλωστε αφου ειναι συνταξιουχος δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα και για την οικογενεια. μονο καλο θα του κανει, ομως δεν ξερω περισσοερα πραγματα για αυτο θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις,

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καταλαβαινω και εσενα και την οικογένεια σου πόσο πραγματικά θα υποφερετε απο όλο αυτο...μακάρι να μπορουσα να σου δωσω ελπίδες, κάποιο κόλπο για να σταματησει να πίνει...αλλα δεν υπάρχει. θελει να πίνει και θα συνεχίσει να πίνει μεχρι τελους. αυτό που μπορεις να κάνεις μιας και μπορει να εισαι επαρχεια αλλα εχεις ιντερνετ , ειναι να βρεις φορεις και οργανωσεις που ασχολουνται με τον αλκοολισμο, και να πάρεις πληροφορίες πως θα πρεπει εσυ και η μητερα σου και ο αδερφο σου να μπορεσετε να συνυπάρξρετε οσο πιο ομαλα γινετε με αυτην την κατασταση. 
ειναι ξεκαθαρρο οτι δεν εχεις ενημερωθει επαρκως για τον αλκοολισμο... και φανηκε απο το τελεσιγραφο που του εδωσες... αργοτερα θα καταλάβεις ποσο ματαιο ήταν αυτο και ποσο αδικα στην ουσια πλήγωσες τον εαυτο σου.
να βρεις ειδικους γιατρους που εχουν εμπειρία σε αυτα τα θεματα και μπορουν να σας συμβουλέψουν, πως θα πρεπει να αντιδρατε στις εξαψεις του πως θα πρεπει να συμπεριφερεστε οταν εχει διαθεση για καβγα... κτλ κτλ..
δεν ειναιοτι δεν σας αγαπάει, απλα ειναι πολυ αργα για εκεινον για να αλλαξει, οχι για εσας όμως και μακαρι να τα καταφερετε :)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

http://www.bestrong.org.gr/el/health...lcoholcenters/
http://www.mazi.org.gr/%CE%A7%CF%81%...BF%CF%8C%CE%BB
http://www.inpsy.gr/el/ekpaideusi/ar...04-24-19-45-15

μια μικρη ιδεα, αλλα μπορεις ν βρεις και αλλα

----------


## Macgyver

Να καλεσεις τις αρχες , αστυνομια , ψυχιατρειο , οτιδηποτε χρειαζεται για να ξεκουυμπιστει αυτος ο ανθρωπος απο κει μεσα , να παει να γινει καλα , γιατι μου φαινεται οτι τον φοβαστε . Καλεστε τον καταλληλο φορεα , δεν ειναι δυσκολο να τον βρεις . Εγω θα τον πηγαινα δια της βιας στο ψυχιατρειο , η οπουδηποτε αλου . Για το καλο του , εσεις δεν κανετε τιποτα για το καλο του , διαιωνιζετε μια κατασταση .

----------


## Remedy

δεν μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις καποιον σε απεξαρτηση απο καμια ουσια, αν δεν το θελει.
αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου και οποιον ενδιαφερεται να σωθει...

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και προτιμαει το ποτο απο σενα , γιατι το προτιμαει κι απ την ιδια του την ζωη, μην κολλας σε αυτο.

η μητερα εχει δικους της οικονομικους πορους? εργαζεται? εχει ηλικια που μπορει να εργαστει?
μονο αν φυγετε θα σωθειτε, οσο δεν δεχεται να κανει κατι για το προβλημα του.
με το ζορι δεν γινεται παντως, αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

αν η μανα και ο αδερφος εξαρτωνται απο την συνταξη του και δεν εχουν κανενα εισοδημα, θα ρπεπει να το δεις νομικα το θεμα. να κανετε κατι για την σωματικη και ψυχικη σας ακεραιοτητα οταν γινεται βιαιος ,δηλαδη .

----------


## Djtasos

Δεν εχουν αλλους οικονομικους πορους παρα μονο την συνταξη του.
Δεν μπορει να δουλεψει και που να βρει η μητερα μου που ειναι 55???
Δεν τον φοβασαι σχεδον δεν μπορει να σταθει οταν πινει τι να φοβηθεις απο ενα τετοιο ατομο???
Μονο η μητερα μου φοβαται μην την χτυπησει στο μεθυσι του...οταν πινουν το παιζουν μαγκες βλεπετε πολυ απο αυτους...
Δεν ξερω τι μπορω να κανω ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο σε μια γραμμη και μου ειπαν πως αν δεν θελει και δεν βλεπει το προβλημα του δεν μπορω να κανω κατι...να παω να δω συνεδριες που κανουν για να δω πως να συμπεριφερομαι οταν ψαχνεται για φασαριες...εγω το θεωρησα τσαμπα χρονο..
Γινεται κατι αν κανει καποιος ανωνυμη καταγγελια σε κοινωνικο λειτουργο ξερει καποιος να μου πει???

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν εχουν αλλους οικονομικους πορους παρα μονο την συνταξη του.
> Δεν μπορει να δουλεψει και που να βρει η μητερα μου που ειναι 55???
> Δεν τον φοβασαι σχεδον δεν μπορει να σταθει οταν πινει τι να φοβηθεις απο ενα τετοιο ατομο???
> Μονο η μητερα μου φοβαται μην την χτυπησει στο μεθυσι του...οταν πινουν το παιζουν μαγκες βλεπετε πολυ απο αυτους...
> Δεν ξερω τι μπορω να κανω ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο σε μια γραμμη και μου ειπαν πως αν δεν θελει και δεν βλεπει το προβλημα του δεν μπορω να κανω κατι...να παω να δω συνεδριες που κανουν για να δω πως να συμπεριφερομαι οταν ψαχνεται για φασαριες...εγω το θεωρησα τσαμπα χρονο..
> Γινεται κατι αν κανει καποιος ανωνυμη καταγγελια σε κοινωνικο λειτουργο ξερει καποιος να μου πει???


Καταγγελιες μπορεις να κανεις μονο για βιαιη η αυτοκτονικη συμπεριφορα.δεν μπορεις να κανεις καταγγελιες για να τον υποχρεωσει καποιος να απεξαρτηθει απο μια νομιμη μαλιστα,ουσια.
Να μην το θεωρεις καθολου χαμενο χρονο το να πας σε ενημερωση συγγενων αλκοολικων.μονο εκει θα βρεις συμπαρασταση και καλη πληροφορηση για το πως να συμπεριφερθεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν εχουν αλλους οικονομικους πορους παρα μονο την συνταξη του.
> Δεν μπορει να δουλεψει και που να βρει η μητερα μου που ειναι 55???
> Γινεται κατι αν κανει καποιος ανωνυμη καταγγελια σε κοινωνικο λειτουργο ξερει καποιος να μου πει???


Εμ , ναι αμα υπαρχει συνταξη , δυσκολα τα πραματα . Σε κανεναν νομικο φορεα δεν μπορεις να κανεις ανωνυμη καταγγελια , για ευνοητους λογους . Και ο κοινωνικος λειτουργος δεν μπορει να δρασει ανεξαρτητα . Καπου λογοδοτει .

----------


## black_adder

καλησπέρα και από μενα...
το σημαντικό είναι *να συμβουλευτείτε ένα ψυχίατρο* για τις αποφάσεις που θα πάρετε.
Από προσωπική εμπειρία με το αλκοολ (ημουν σε οριακό σημείο δηλαδή) είναι ότι πίσω από τη χρήση αλκοολ βρίσκεται χρόνια καταθλιψη και προσπαθεια να γεμίσει κάποιος το υπαρξιακό του κενό με ουσίες, πράγμα που φυσικά δεν γίνεται γιατί το βαρέλι δεν έχει πάτο. 
Προσωπικά το έκοψα μόνος μου, δεν γίνεται με όλους έτσι όμως. Η απεξάρτηση πάντως από το αλκοόλ θεωρείται ότι είναι από τις πιο δύσκολες.
Από αυτά όμως που περιγράφεις, η κατάσταση καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει ξεφύγει προ πολλού. Μου θυμίζει την περίπτωση ενός φίλου αλκοολικού που προσπαθήσαμε οι φίλοι του με διάφορους τρόπους να τον βοηθήσουμε και με το καλό και με το άγριο. 
Φυσικά αποτύχαμε γιατί αν ο άλλος δεν θέλει βοήθεια δεν πρόκειται και να τη δεχθεί. 
Μάλιστα λειτουργούσε καθαρά χειριστικά (συναισθηματικοί εκβιασμοί) και αντί να τον τραβήξουμε εμείς από το αλκοόλ μας τράβαγε εκείνος στην κατάσταση του. Την ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση που έκανες εσύ, του είχα κάνει και εγώ αν προτιμάει το παιδί του που είχε μήνες να το δεί ή το μπουκάλι με το κράσι, δεν απάντησε και συνέχισε να πίνει. Είναι μια κατάσταση ψυχοφθόρα που σε διαλύει στην κυριολεξία.
Το αποτέλεσμα με το φίλο που αναφέρω ήταν να γίνει εισαγγελική εντολή από την οικογένεια του. Πολύ σωστά γίνεται αναφορά και σε άλλο σχόλιο για τις διαδικασίες εισαγωγής. Για αλκοολισμό κανένα νοσοκομείο δεν δέχεται τέτοια περιστατικά. Η εισαγγελική εντολή μπορεί να γίνει για βίαιη και αυτοκτονική συμπεριφορά. Αυτό μας συνέστησε και σε εμάς ο ψυχίατρος που εξέτεσε το φίλο αυτό όταν τον πήγαμε ως έκτακτο περιστατικό.Ανέφερες οτι έχει στην κατοχή του και όπλο... *Πρέπει άμεσα να συμβουλείτε κάποιον ψυχίατρο* *Κοίτα και τα παρακάτω αν θες (κέντρα απεξάρτησης).*

----------


## aeolus74

Επικοινώνησε εδώ:

http://www.kethea.gr/

----------


## Djtasos

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ θα κοιταξω με καποιον ψυχολογο και θα ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνα εκει που μου συστησατε..

----------


## Hyperion

Αγαπητέ φίλε, 80% της λύσης ενός προβλήματος είναι να κατανοήσει ο ίδιος το πρόβλημα. 
Το αλκόολ είναι εθισμός. Έχεις ακούσει την έκφραση "είδε ο τρελός τον μεθυσμένο και φοβήθηκε"; 
Εφόσον δεν βλέπεις ανταπόκριση, θα σου πω την προσωπική μου άποψη από τη σκοπιά του ορθολογιστού. 
1) Βάζεις κάτω τα οικονομικά με την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια. 
2) Δεν του δείχνετε ότι κάνετε σχέδια
3) Εφόσον είστε οκ με τα οικονομικά, μπορείτε να μετακομίσετε και να ζήσετε (μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνετε θυσίες ως προς τη ζωή σας και τα οικονομικά σας, αλλά αυτή η ποιότητα ζωής είναι άρρωστη από αυτά που περιγράφεις.)
4) Πουλήστε πράγματα από το σπίτι ώστε να μαζέψετε κεφάλαιο, και προς Θεού μη του δίνεται ούτε ΣΕΝΤΣ για να πίνει, καλύτερα να κλέψει να τον βάλουν φυλακή. Εκεί θα του φύγει και ο εθισμός ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ.
Θα χαρώ εάν θέλεις να σε βοηθήσω με το οικονομικό σχεδιασμό, να σου δέιξω πως μπορείς να κόψεις έξοδα και πως να συγκεντρώσεις κεφάλαιο, να συνεργαστείς με τα υπόλοιπα μέρη, και εάν δεν θέλουν, ανάλογα της οικονομικής σου κατάστασης, να φύγεις από αυτή τη κατάσταση.
Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις κάποιον, είτε είναι ο πατέρας σου, είτε η μάνα σου είτε τα αδέρφια σου ΜΟΝΟ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.

----------


## black_adder

Τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες υπερίων...
Ο αλκοολισμός όπως και η τοξικομανία είναι εξαρτήσεις αλλά οσο και αν φαινομενικά θεωρεί καποιος ότι η ουσία ειναι το πρόβλημα αυτή ειναι μόνο η άκρη του παγόβουνου. Η βαση όλων των εξαρτήσεων έχει να κάνει καθαρά με ψυχολογικά ζητήματα και προβλήματα . Απεξάρτηση από ουσίες σημαίνει πρώτα απ' όλα ψυχολογική απεξάρτηση και να αρχισεις να βλέπεις τη ζωή με άλλη μάτι. Συνεπώς παρενέσεις του τύπου να εξαναγκαστεί ένας χρήστης να μπει στη φυλακή μόνο κακό μπορεί να του κάνει, μια που η φυλακή είναι παράδεισος των ουσιών και δεν ενδείκνυται για ψυχική ανάρρωση. Επίσης στο ..."λογικό" του προηγούμενου σχολιαστή διαφεύγουν και πολλες άλλες λογικές. Π.χ: Το άλλο είναι να γυρναει και να ζητιανεύει για να παρει αλκοολ (πολλοί ή μένουν άστεγοι ή εγκαταλείποντας τον εαυτό τους δεν διστάζουν να εγκαταλείψουν ακόμα και το σπίτι τους και να γυρνανε εδώ και εκεί) Η χρήση ουσιών δείχνει καθαρά αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις και εναν που εχει τέτοιες τασεις δεν τον σπρώχνεις με κανέναν τρόπο ακόμα πιο κάτω.Υπάρχουν διαφορες μονάδες απεξάρτησης (18 ANΩ και ΚΕΘΕΑ) οπως και οι ανώνυμοι αλκοολικοί που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κι αυτά πάντα με ψυχιατρική/ψυχολογική βοήθεια.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλο θα είναι να ψαξεις για ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη! διοτις ο ψυχολόγος δεν εχει αδεια να γραψει φαρμακα! αλλα κι δεν εχει γνωσεις περι χημείας εγκεφαλου όπως ενας γιατρος. 
επισης εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι μπορεις να βρεις ακρη - όπως πολύ σωστα ειπαν τα παιδια από πανω- ειτε στους Α.Α. ειτε σε καποιο κρατικο πρόγραμμα οπου είναι για συγγενείς χρηστων! 
Εάν τον αγαπας, εάν θες το καλο του πρεπει να προσπαθήσεις! και να ξες ότι η αγαπη είναι ισως η καλητερη θεραπεια για καποιον εξαρτημενο!! εάν μπορέσεις κι του περασεις την αγαπη σου ! εάν μπορέσεις να του δωσεις να το καταλαβει τωτες πραγματικα θα εκπλαγεις με το ποσο ευκολα όλα θα περασουν!!!!

----------

